# Free Online Fax Service



## DirtyJerseys (Oct 6, 2006)

Hey all,

I remember a while back a thread that mentioned a free online fax service. I did a thread search and couldn't find it. I also did a search on google for these online fax services and I got back a few sites. So my question is: does anyone use these free online fax services and if so, what site would you recommend?

Thanks for all your help!


----------



## alex63 (Mar 29, 2006)

Here it is Dirty: 
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-articles/t2025.html#post10398


Alex


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

DirtyJerseys said:


> I remember a while back a thread that mentioned a free online fax service. I did a thread search and couldn't find it.


That was probably this thread:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-articles/t2025.html


----------



## DirtyJerseys (Oct 6, 2006)

Thank you for the direction...


----------

